# any one know anything about getting toxins out of your body



## Eva Alla (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a question about detoxifying my blood stream, I did some a bit of research on the subject, and some people have said to experience better results with certain types of detox products. One I can't find too much about are these detox pads that go on your feet. Might there be any truth or benefit to using these? Like has any one got any experience with them?


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Eva Alla said:


> I have a question about detoxifying my blood stream, I did some a bit of research on the subject, and some people have said to experience better results with certain types of detox products. One I can't find too much about are these detox pads that go on your feet. Might there be any truth or benefit to using these? Like has any one got any experience with them?


Are you serious? Do you not have kidneys and a liver? Because if you do, that is all the detoxing items you need. Take a laxative and have a good sleep. That will be $40.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Eva Alla said:


> I have a question about detoxifying my blood stream, I did some a bit of research on the subject, and some people have said to experience better results with certain types of detox products. One I can't find too much about are these detox pads that go on your feet. Might there be any truth or benefit to using these? Like has any one got any experience with them?


Can you use an auger and a post hole digger? Here at Slippy Wellness Lodge, grab an auger or post hole diggers, drink plenty of H2O (water for you government educated chillen') and start digging some holes. 'Fore you know it, shazam! all the bad shit is leaving your bloodstream in waves (we call it sweat).

Then drink some more agua (water for you illegal immigrant haters) add some magnesium sulphate and shazam! about 4 or 5 hours later MORE bad shit is leaving your body again...and again and again. Eat some fruit and vegetables and cut back on the Tito's Handmade Vodka...or not! HAHAHAHAHAHA

Like Gashole Willie says, if you have some kidneys and a liver use 'em!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Can you use an auger and a post hole digger? Here at Slippy Wellness Lodge, grab an auger or post hole diggers, drink plenty of H2O (water for you government educated chillen') and start digging some holes. 'Fore you know it, shazam! all the bad shit is leaving your bloodstream in waves (we call it sweat).
> 
> Then drink some more agua (water for you illegal immigrant haters) add some magnesium sulphate and shazam! about 4 or 5 hours later MORE bad shit is leaving your body again...and again and again. Eat some fruit and vegetables and cut back on the Tito's Handmade Vodka...or not! HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Like Gashole Willie says, if you have some kidneys and a liver use 'em!


Ditto that! Nothing like some good physical work to make your extremities hurt like hell, but your innards feel great.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

If you really want to detox,try kidney dialysis.it works. ask me how.:sad:


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Take ALA, And yellow dock for liver cleansing. The liver filters all the crud. I take it myself. 

(Note: I almost didn't reply after reading the other replies...)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What kind of toxins are you talking about?


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> add some magnesium sulphate


tried this once

won't try it again


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I typically experience great sleep and euphoria when using Alcohol to clean the inner walls of my blood vessels and arteries...I figure if it will sterilize metal it will work on my blood too. Immediate after effects are headache, nausea, regret, remorse, and a lot of deleted posts. Oh and I'm pretty sure it works because I'm usually on the toilet several times the next day detoxifying.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

omegabrock said:


> tried this once
> 
> won't try it again


Its been a while but I remember it being somewhat like the young Mike Tyson...gut pounding, quick and somewhat violent.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok, in all seriousness, drink a LOT of water, drink cranberry juice, try 2 tablespoons of red wine vinegar mixed with a glass of water. Eat a lot of fiber, exercise, and get regular sleep.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The absolute best detox one can perform is a water fast. Drink at least 3 liters of water a day and eat nothing for three days. That will even clean out your liver. When the three days are up you should start with clear broths (vegetable broths) and water and slowly go back to a good diet over the course of two or three days. 

If you start in eating starches and sugar right after the fast then you will start adding fat to your body very quickly. Start with veggies then add lean meats and finally add small portions of complex carbs. (potatoes, pasta, and beans) Absolutely no breads, cakes or pies! and take it easy on the fruits too! They're sugar mostly! after a couple of weeks you can eat small amounts of fruit with your meals.


The reason you have to be careful what you eat after a fast is that your body has been starved - it will remember that and store carbs in the form of fat - just in case you start to starve again. So be good to yourself and be careful. and continue to drink the water - it is better for you than anything else. If you drink alcohol (and few of us don't) remember to drink at least 8 ounces of water for every ounce of alcohol. It takes that much water for the body to process the alcohol. Dehydration is the second greatest cause of hangovers. (The first is the higher esters in the alcohol that you drink - they're poison)

one 12 ounce beer, one 6 ounce glass of wine and one shot of 80 proof liquor each contain one ounce of alcohol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

Drink lots of water, exercise, do not eat fatty foods, drink cranberry juice, go to the sauna and sweat it out, take D-Mannose with CranActin with your cranberry juice..the kind i have is brand "Solaray". it is for urinary tract health.

edit: yogi tea has a type for detoxing...check it out.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Everything that you put in your body goes through your liver or kidneys. Water is the best thing you can use to flush them. Anything else just adds to their work.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

PaulS said:


> If you drink alcohol (and few of us don't) remember to drink at least 8 ounces of water for every ounce of alcohol. It takes that much water for the body to process the alcohol. Dehydration is the second greatest cause of hangovers. (The first is the higher esters in the alcohol that you drink - they're poison)
> 
> one 12 ounce beer, one 6 ounce glass of wine and one shot of 80 proof liquor each contain one ounce of alcohol.


I would have to be a damn whale to do that? is there an alternative? like a h2o pill or something. I would literally have to wrap my mouth around a fire hydrant to achieve the ratio that thee proposes...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

nightshade said:


> Drink lots of water, exercise, do not eat fatty foods, drink cranberry juice, go to the sauna and sweat it out, take D-Mannose with CranActin with your cranberry juice..the kind i have is brand "Solaray". it is for urinary tract health.
> 
> edit: yogi tea has a type for detoxing...check it out.


Night shade...are you sure your hanging out with the right crowd? Damn you know too much about health stuff....hmmmm...yeah...er... your suspect Nightshade....me thinks your a spy for the tree huggers.....Solaray?...sounds a lot like Solindra!!!! Hmmmm....I'm still thinking bout this..... you present a conundrum? Evil spy? Smart prepper?....evil spy?....


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I typically experience great sleep and euphoria when using Alcohol to clean the inner walls of my blood vessels and arteries...I figure if it will sterilize metal it will work on my blood too. Immediate after effects are headache, nausea, regret, remorse, and a lot of deleted posts. Oh and I'm pretty sure it works because I'm usually on the toilet several times the next day detoxifying.


I have tried this method as well and I agree with OSFG I t works because I went through most of the same effects, all but the deleted posts. lol


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

That is why I drink my wine with water and ice. I get more water than wine and do not get a hangover nor the thirst cravings in the morning.
Plus it looks really neat when adding red wine to ice water.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

nightshade said:


> Drink lots of water, exercise, do not eat fatty foods, drink cranberry juice, go to the sauna and sweat it out, take D-Mannose with CranActin with your cranberry juice..the kind i have is brand "Solaray". it is for urinary tract health.
> 
> edit: yogi tea has a type for detoxing...check it out.


Actually, Olive oil (Cold dishes) and coconut oil (Everything else) is not bad for you. They have to be organic and cold pressed. Coconut oil will actually make you lose weight. Farmers tried to fatten live stock with it back in the day, And the cattle lost weight.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I always figured lot of water a little exercise and nature will take care of the rest. 

I'm one of those people who drags a jug or water bottle with them where ever they go. I have the gallon jug for longer trips and a 27 or 40 oz Kleen Kanteen for the times I can resupply easily. 

Mrs Inor,
I occasionally drink beer and do something similar to what you mention. After a couple of beers (I'm a light weight) I switch to water for the rest of the evening. I think it helps. I'm one of those people who can easily get a really bad hangovers if I'm not careful. So the water helps with the flushing out the beer and I feel better the following day.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Agree with Paul S - fast for 3 days with LOTs of water. Then broths and diluted juices. Your body will clean itself out. Then don't put any more chemicals into it! Like no soda or foods with artificial ingredients. Eat lots of real veggies, fruit, and nothing that comes in a box. 90% of the stuff in a grocery store should never find its way into your cart. Save the money on detox fads and buy some healthy food.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> That is why I drink my wine with water and ice. I get more water than wine and do not get a hangover nor the thirst cravings in the morning.
> Plus it looks really neat when adding red wine to ice water.


Well again mrs Inor its about proportions...If I drank proportionately then I would need and ice berg to melt in my Gin....like global warming sized...Antarctica like... ****ing Al Gore sized.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

healthy is a relative term. chemicals are a fad term (regarding health and food). 
people say "if you can't pronounce it, then you don't need to eat it". neoxathin, phophatidyl-choline, p-hydroxy-benzoic-acid all sound pretty dangerous right? then stop eating apples. 
"don't eat anything artificial, only eat natural things". yeah, Abrin is a natural poison that can kill you in less than 72 hours with no antidote. 

in terms of detoxing, your body is made in a complex way that detoxes itself. if your body fails at that, you'll probably need medical attention faster than learning how on a forum. for a 2-3 day time frame im sure 'not eating fatty foods' won't do any harm, but your fat intake controls your hormone levels and functionality. if you eat too little, your hormones get ****ed. im sure everybody knows of somebody with thyroid issues. that can be caused from too little fats.

clarification: im not telling you that eating just processed foods are healthy, but i am saying that eating processed foods is not 'unhealthy'. macronutrients are macronutrients. fats are fats. carbs are carbs. protein is protein. the difference comes when you look at the micronutrients. obviously a carb source that has some vitamins and fiber is a more beneficial source than some scooby snacks.

point being, you don't have to cut anything out of your diet to be healthy (except trans fat). diet meaning anything you eat or drink, not something you 'go on' to lose weight.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Just because it's natural doesn't mean you can eat it! Cow patties are as natural as it gets but they are not good to eat.
I eat nothing but processed food - the difference is I do the processing. I grind my flour, raise my own yeast (sourdough), water comes from the well, but I do buy my salt and sugar. 
I can my fruits, jellies, jams and preserves; the veggies and meat I can, and we do a little smoking - That is something I need to build after my shop is done is a large smoker.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

one day PaulS i will be there. sounds like you are living where i am striving to be


----------



## Philip (Jul 14, 2014)

Eliminate alcohol, coffee, cigarettes, refined sugars and saturated fats, minimize use of chemical-based household cleaners and personal health care products (cleansers, shampoos, deodorants and toothpastes), and substitute natural alternatives.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Philip said:


> Eliminate alcohol, coffee, cigarettes, refined sugars and saturated fats, minimize use of chemical-based household cleaners and personal health care products (cleansers, shampoos, deodorants and toothpastes), and substitute natural alternatives.


Holy crap! With all of that, you still won't live any longer, but it will seem like forever!


----------



## Rica (Jul 14, 2014)

Sauna bath is good to eliminate toxins through your pores.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I cut my head off and hung upside down once. That seemed to work. Sort of.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

And the Number 1 way of getting toxins out of your body.....



bigdogbuc said:


> I cut my head off and hung upside down once. That seemed to work. Sort of.


Ding Ding Ding

We have the winner!


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

Philip said:


> Eliminate alcohol, coffee, cigarettes, refined sugars and saturated fats, ...substitute natural alternatives.


why? metabolically, what's the difference between refined sugars and natural sugars? saturated fats and mono/poly fats? (hint: the ONLY fat you should eliminate is trans fats) what health benefits do you get from eliminating coffee? i can understand cigarettes because of all of the extra crap they put in them and some people are just against alcohol...but alcohol actually has a positive benefit in moderation.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi folks. Totally agree with the sweating method. One of the very best, and certainly the cheapest method! We are swimming in an artificial, manmade chemical soup these days, and our bodies have not had a chance to even remotely adapt. Genetic changes can take thousands of years to happen. So cleansing can be a wise and prudent thing to do. Selenium & chromium 200 mcg each daily can bind to heavy metals; garlic, onion, parsley and cilantro taking on a daily basis can contribute some to the binding of heavy metals; chlorella from Dr. Mercola's website is excellent; and I really like Renew Life's cleansing products (when you take a close look at their ingredient list, they all match up to the research recommendations). You can find Renew Life's products in many health food stores. Dr. Mercola's you'll need to order online if you're interested.

Here's what Dr. Mercola has to say about the food pads - not good news - 'Detoxifying' Foot Pads are a Scam
And Dr. Andrew Weil Are Ionic Footbaths Detoxifying?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

P.S. If you have Netflix, check out the documentary "Forks Over Knives". No products or weird methods, just healthier food.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> P.S. If you have Netflix, check out the documentary "Forks Over Knives". No products or weird methods, just healthier food.


I've Q'ued many a Pig Part and when they are done, no need for a Fork or a Knife. Mmmmm Mmmmm Good.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Take Pauls advice.


----------

